# Translation philosophy



## Eyedoc84 (Dec 10, 2022)

I just came across this quote from a 2nd century Rabbi regarding the translation of the Hebrew scriptures into Aramaic:

”He who translates a verse literally is a liar, while he who adds anything is a blasphemer.”

Thoughts?

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## JH (Dec 10, 2022)

Rather short quote, you got more context?


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Dec 10, 2022)

JH said:


> Rather short quote, you got more context?


I don’t, sorry.


----------



## Polanus1561 (Dec 10, 2022)

Eyedoc84 said:


> I just came across this quote from a 2nd century Rabbi regarding the translation of the Hebrew scriptures into Aramaic:
> 
> ”He who translates a verse literally is a liar, while he who adds anything is a blasphemer.”
> 
> Thoughts?


was the quote in English or translated literally?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## iainduguid (Dec 10, 2022)

I think it refers to the difficulty of translation, especially of a sacred text. Sometimes a "literal" translation doesn't accurately capture the sense of the original, while a more dynamic translation, which adds words in an attempt to make something clearer, may be guilty of changing the sacred text. Pray for those who have the weighty responsibility of Bible translation: it is a serious task.

Reactions: Like 2 | Praying 1


----------

